# I want every one to be a Spurs fan



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I am so sick of everyone downing this squad. We have to be the most unrespected quality team in the history of sports. When the Mavs win it all. Its gonna be mighty funny to hear all the haters giving excuses why.


SO WHAT!!!!!

Mavs in 5 against the Spurs. Quite hatin' and realize the spurs dont have enough firepower to even come close in this series. Screw D, You cant beat what you cant catch!!!!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Preach it.....


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Fan(atic)...


> Mavs in 5 against the Spurs. Quite hatin' and realize the spurs dont have enough firepower to even come close in this series. Screw D, You cant beat what you cant catch!!!!


 :mrt:


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

i hear that dragnsmke1 :buddies:


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Ok tell me who is gonna stop duncan He should beat u guys single handedly


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

who u going to put on dirk rose? hahahahahahaha :laugh:


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

how bout the admiral? u crack me up!!! :idea: why dont yoo just triple team him :greatjob:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Bowen will be useless this series. Too small for Dirk, too slow for Nick or Stevie and Finley isn't that great anyways.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Charles Bark oley*

saids that the Mavs wont win more than one game against the Spurs.

Why does Charles and Kenny Smith hate the Mavs so much. No
respect at all from either of those guys all season long. Both
these guys are idiots.

I just don't see how the Spurs can beat the MAVS, the MAVS are
too tough a matchup problem for the Spurs.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

charles barkley went from 260 to 300 in one year from sitting on his fat a** and sucking up to the spurs and lakers. he doesnt know a thing. hes mad he never got a ring. :rings:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> Fan(atic)... :mrt:


Anything else to add?


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

you lost. where is that face shoving ego now?

sa all the way


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Mavs could have won that game last night if the refs handt botched some calls. did you see the fouls they were calling on Nowtizki early on? Malik Rose shooting 18 free throws? What happened there? Mavs are going to win baby!!! Van exel needs to start playing better. He seems to be thrown off by the good defense of Bowen and Ginobli. He can take Parker anytime he feels like it.


----------

